# Heating a 700 sq. ft. house.



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My last house was 912 sq ft
I installed a 24,000 BTU wall unit that cooled the entire house
Cathedral entrance, cathedral kitchen, partial flat poorly insulated roof
I even installed a 10,000 BTU unit in the bedroom - cathedral ceiling

If I turned them both on high I could ice skate
I heated mostly with wood

My grandparents had a wall propane unit that worked great
...and that was years ago
Not sure how big the area was


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

isn't propane more expensive than natural gas???

what about a pellet stove. My buddy has one and loves it. I guess there's even a machine that will make pellets out of any organic material... your leaves, grass clippings, food, paper, etc... talk about living off the grid! I have a small wood stove (buck 21) that i burn wood that I collect over the summer, good way to supplement for free


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Propane is generally more expensive then natural gas.

A pellet stove may be your best bet.

I'd use a window unit, before a portable A/C.


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

Assuming this is your property, I would start off by looking into the insulation in the walls, under the floors,in the ceiling. Is this a wood /siding or concrete block/brick outside? basement or a crawl space? Concentrate on a well insulated home, by talking to some pros. Let us know what the walls have inside. The better the insulation, the lower the fuel bill.


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

johnnyboy said:


> isn't propane more expensive than natural gas???
> 
> what about a pellet stove. My buddy has one and loves it. I guess there's even a machine that will make pellets out of any organic material... your leaves, grass clippings, food, paper, etc... talk about living off the grid! I have a small wood stove (buck 21) that i burn wood that I collect over the summer, good way to supplement for free


Just curious: If you make pellets out of (compressed) leaves, isn't it the same as burning leaves, which is prohibited in my area?

Also, how do you make pellets, grind up material, add binder, compress, dry?


----------

